# Heat/Battery issue?



## cammiso94

TL;DR

I got a new replacement in the mail about a week and a half ago, and the first couple days that I used my phone I had absolutely no issues. After those two days, my phone started acting up. What it does, is get really hot and shuts off. The battery is also wack.

EXPLAINED

I got a new phone because the motherboard in my old one was fried, but the screen was broken on it. I took the motherboard out, called Virgin mobile, and they sent me a new phone. I ordered the white housing for the phone, and took the new phones motherboard out and put it in the new housing + a new digitizer. I assembled the phone correctly, and it works, then it overheats. I thought to myself that maybe I forgot to put the thermal tape back on the housing, but I pulled it apart, and the housing had it on there. SO I think that maybe my battery is causing the issues I am having? I don't know. I didn't get a replacement battery so yeah. What do you guys think?

Also, I need to root, I will see if this fixes the issue I am having.

Here is a picture of my battery use.


----------

